# Zwei Monitore am PC



## visu90 (13 Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Folgendes: Ich habe einen PC mit On-Board Grafik und nur einen VGA Anschluss, möchte aber zwei Monitore anschließen. Jetzt wäre die idee da, mit Hilfe eines sogenannten Y-Steckers zwei Monitore anzuschließen. Aber laut meines Chefs wird das Bild nur dupliziert (auf allen beiden Monitoren erscheint das gleiche Bild). Das ist natürlich nicht Sinnn und Zweck!

Gibt es eine Lösung, z. B. durch entsprechender Software, um den gesamten Desktop über zwei Bildschirme zu VERTEILEN???


----------



## JesperMP (13 Oktober 2011)

Du brauchst eine zweite Grafikkarte, oder eine Grafikkarte der 2 Monitor-Ausgänge hat.
Windows Xp, Vista und 7 unterstützt schon das Verteilen von den Desktop auf 2 Monitore.


----------



## blimaa (14 Oktober 2011)

Hi
Ich benutze seit ca. 2 Jahren eine Lösung über USB. Dies klappt wunderbar für Büroaufgaben wie z.B. Office, programmierungen, Schemazeichnen.
Ich glaube ich habe das Ding damals von www.arp.ch gekauft. Aber auch andere grössere Elektronikversandhäuser haben dies. 
rasch gegooglet:
http://www.digiklix.de/2008/06/17/d...-monitore-einfach-via-usb-kabel-anschliessen/

Mein Adapter sieht etwa gleich aus.


----------



## Aventinus (14 Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Kiste gesehen, die dem Rechner  einen Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1024 vorgaukelt, und an der Kiste sind dann zwei Monitore mit 1280x1024 angeschlossen. Ist aber nicht die Königslösung, denn maximieren bedeutet immer ein Fenster über beide Monitore.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Oktober 2011)

Y-Kabel kannste definitiv vergessen.

Wie schon gesagt, etweder 2. Grafikkarte stecken und zu der Onboard verwenden oder eben USB-Grafikkarte.
Ich verwende sei längerem eine EVGA PLUS 19 für einen *3.* Monitor an meinem Notebook 
http://geizhals.at/547227

funktioniert hervorragend

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## blimaa (14 Oktober 2011)

Jup genau bei mir ist es auch für den 3. Monitor am Laptop.
Ich hab mal noch nachgeschaut, dies ist der Adapter:

http://digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=156464

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2011)

@blimaa,
das hört sich ja gut an, schreib doch mal ein wenig mehr zu den Adapter.

ist das flott?
Bremst es irgendwie den Rechner aus?
Wie ist die Perfomance des System.
Wie ist das Handling der Software


----------



## blimaa (14 Oktober 2011)

Also ich finde Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist unschlagbar.
-Für Büroaufgaben wie Word, etc reicht es sicher aus.
Ich programmiere und zeichne Elektroschema auf diesem Monitor (24") auf der höchsten Auflösung. Ich habe ihn via DVI angeschlossen. Bei einem Film hatte ich mal ein Problem. Aber ich konnte ja einfach auf den anderen Monitor wechseln. Sonst läuft es einwandfrei.
- Ich habe bei meinem Laptop bis jetzt nichts bemerkt. Da bremst das Step 7 schon viel viel viel viel viel mehr ;-) (hab ich schon erwähnt das mein Step 7 bremst?) 
-Die Installation ist kinderleicht. CD rein und ein paar mal OK drücken. Danach läuft es einfach. Da ich ab und zu auch mal ins Feld hinaus muss, wird der Laptop auch vom Monitor entkoppelt und später wieder angeschlossen. Und läuft dann auch wieder mit der gewollten Einstellung.
Ich habe einen Monitor am Laptop Ausgang und einen über USB. Alle drei erweitern das Bild und wird nicht dupliziert. 
Benutze Windows XP pro.


----------

